

Mac Users’ Unsaved Files and Screenshots Are Automatically Stored on iCloud - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/11/03/filevault_2_mac_users_unsaved_files_and_screenshots_are_automatically_uploaded.html

======
IDrive
Hey Folks. Thomas from IDrive online backup. I just wanted to point out that
IDrive never automatically backs up your files unless you turn on Continuous
Data Protection. We also offer private key encryption so the files you backup
can only be accessed by you. This is a much securer online backup option.

------
pax
_If you turn off iCloud, all documents stored in iCloud will be deleted from
this Mac._ [http://imgur.com/YcWPjnk](http://imgur.com/YcWPjnk)

------
tellor
This is will be a nice but must encrypted (transparent and fast) on the client
side.

